# Panda at 17 weeks with a new summer hair cut



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is getting to be a very big boy now and has such a great character. I am currently teaching him to hide his face with his paw, its sooo cute!

Here are some pictures of him recently and then some from yesterday with his new hair cut (I will try get some better ones on his walks)


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh he is sooo adorable I want to steal him! lol


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you  We love him so much! Even when he is trying to eat your hair or jump up to grab something out of your hand 0_o


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Panda is turning into quite the stunner! How tall is he now?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, he is just too cute!!!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is 14" to the shoulder now  3" taller than the next largest puppy in his litter 0_o

He is a handsome boy, such a shame about his feet though


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Panda said:


> Panda is 14" to the shoulder now  3" taller than the next largest puppy in his litter 0_o
> 
> He is a handsome boy, such a shame about his feet though


What's wrong with his feet?!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I will upload a picture, one sec, they are AWFUL!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

This is his back right foot (the worst)









This is his back left foot ( has some shape but feet still splay)









And one of his front feet (again, better but by no means perfect)









The first vet we saw said his tendons didn't form properly but we are looking for a good orthopaedic vet for a second opinion in case there is something we can do to help. Our groomer recommended one but he hasn't got THAT many years experience so might look for another.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yes, I see what you mean. Did that just become obvious when you had his feet shaved? That back right foot is very odd with how the nails stick right up. Does the vet think this might cause him problems?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah he hadn't been shaved at all when we got him so we didn't know about the problem until he had his first shave about 1-2 weeks after we got him.

They said he may have some problems due to the way he stands on the foot putting pressure on joints in an awkward way but it doesn't cause him any pain at the moment.

We want a second opinion from a specialist though in case some kind of physical therapy or something might help him.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris can tip her back feet back like that too, especially when standing 'stacked'; it rocks right back so the pads point forwards and the nails point up. I can give her leg a push and it'll rock straight back down to a proper position again though. I always said she's just 'double jointed'! lol But she doesn't have the splayed feet Panda does...


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I groom several dogs with oddly shaped feet. Its way more noticeble with his feet shaved like a traditional poodle. I suggest grooming his feet like a portuguese water dog....rounded feet on column legs. He also has the perfect tail for it. Don't choose the porti with the shaved back half cause they have shaved feet and his paws will stand out again.

Do what other people do....CLAIM you have a very RARE miniature portuguese water dog....yes, so rare, it was $5,000 lol.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He is very handsome! I love his tail!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow, he is stunning!  What a handsome boy, I hope you find out what's up with his feet. He's super cute nonetheless. <3


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Paris can tip her back feet back like that too, especially when standing 'stacked'; it rocks right back so the pads point forwards and the nails point up. I can give her leg a push and it'll rock straight back down to a proper position again though. I always said she's just 'double jointed'! lol But she doesn't have the splayed feet Panda does...


TQ's feet do this too. I always joke she is "resting on her laurels" when she does it. But hers got back to a "normal" position if I move her or something intrigues her for the moment.

I hope this doesn't cause Panda much discomfort now or in the future. Definitely a good thing you're looking in to it!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Pandas feet never go back to a normal position. His feet are very floppy if you feel them and his pads are mishapen too. Really bulbous and swollen looking. Hopefully I can get an appointment with a specialist next week and find out if we can do anything to help him.

Lucky he has such a handsom face at least


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

what cool markings Panda has. I'm really falling for all these multi colored poodles  Love the spot on top of his head


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks  We think he is a handsome little fella too ^_^


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Just weighed the little monster today and he is 6.1KG (13.4Lbs) so he is getting to be a big boy


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Panda is adorable. I like his trim


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is very cute : ))) !

I hope you will find solution for his poor little feet : (. I hope it will not make any problems to him walking or running later : (((. I understand your concern.

It is very important to have puppy properly groomed before the purchase so one can check for proper confirmation and all important details : (. I hope you will still be able to use him for movies , etc. As somebody suggested , just try a different trim :rolffleyes:. I just hope he will not have any health problems due to improper weight distribution on the lover joints :rolffleyes:

His markings are lovely : )))


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. Panda will still be able to be used for film although his feet are not ideal for stills if he was having a side shot but most are front view so that's fine. His temperament is fine and he learns to cope with new situations quickly with the correct guidance. Just need to get his excitability under control when he is a little older (just seeing a leaf can send him loopy at the moment) and he needs to learn better manners when it comes to greeting other dogs and people but that will come with time, we only have the one dog so he doesn't get as many opportunities to be told off for inappropriate doggy behaviour by other dogs. 

We are seeing a specialist about his feet on Monday so will find out then if there is anything we can do to help.


----------

